# Cavaliers @ Nets | Playoffs Round 2 - Game 4 | May 14th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 4*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-1) @* *New Jersey Nets** (1-2)*

_*Monday, May 14th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Continental Airlines Arena*, East Rutherford, New Jersey

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*NEW JERSEY NETS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*​
*•* Cleveland needs to do a better job getting back on the offensive glass and shoot a higher percentage than last game (41%).

*•* LeBron James needs to bounce back and have a better scoring game. He had 12 assists, so looking out for fellow teammates needs to continue but now it's about finishing.

*NEW JERSEY NETS’ NOTES*​
*•* Ride the Jason Kidd train. Kidd played wonderful in Game 3 and the Nets need more of that in Game 4.

*•* The Nets need to have another game where they succesfully exploit their advantages at running the fastbreak like in Game 3 where they held a clear edge over Cleveland.

*OVERVIEW*​
Cleveland must win this game or New Jersey will even out the series and gain the necessary confidence to win the series. Go Cavs!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah this is a "do you want to do this the easy way or the hard way" kind of game. If we win it, we just go back to Cleveland and close out. If we lose it, then the series will probably go 7 games.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

You forgot Bernard Robinson for the Nets!


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah this is a "do you want to do this the easy way or the hard way" kind of game. If we win it, we just go back to Cleveland and close out. If we lose it, then the series will probably go 7 games.


I pretty much agree, and with the Pistons looking like they'll wrap it up soon, I feel like we need to close this out as fast as we can if we want to hang with Detroit. 

But its been 3 games and none of the games saw the Cavs w/ a high shooting percentage, maybe this game it'll happen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Really the Cavs have not played that well at all this entire series. 

Every game the Nets start hot, we climb back, it's back and forth and then in the late stretch the game is decided. We need to come out early and put pressure on them by building a 10+ pt lead by halftime.

NJ knows if they lose this game the series is virtually over, Lebron needs to come out aggressive on offense and set the tone for this game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *AST RUTHERFORD, N.J. - *Welcome to Game 4 of the best-of-seven second-round playoff series. This is when the Cavaliers can take command, when they can show they are determined to become an elite Eastern Conference team. If the Cavs win tonight in the Meadowlands, virtually all the pressure comes down on a veteran New Jersey Nets team that has never survived the second round since the combination of Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson, Vince Carter and Coach Lawrence Frank came together four years ago.
> Carter is an eight-year pro, an eight-time All-Star, but has never advanced past the second round.
> Kidd and Jefferson went to the NBA Finals with the Nets in 2002 and 2003, and the thinking was importing an unhappy Carter from Canada would take the Nets back to the Finals.
> Frustration is mounting in New Jersey, because it doesn't appear that will happen. Kidd was nearly traded to the Los Angeles Lakers at mid-season. There has been talk of rebuilding after this one last playoff push.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/17223631.htm


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well fellas I moved to Hilton Head Island, South Carolina. Thats the good news for me, but the bad news I will have to watch the games through this message board from now on. So keep the updates and details to a maximum. Thanks! Go Cavs!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow Larry Hughes looks grreeeeeaaat early. :sarcasm:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs look terrible early. Getting beat on the boards, firing jumpers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mikki Moore mugged Lebron on that rebound.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Wow Larry Hughes looks grreeeeeaaat early. :sarcasm:


Does Larry ever give the ball up on fast breaks? He hit that pull up but damn, pass the ball every now and then


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Four minutes in and your superstar hasn't gotten the ball in a scoring position yet. Great team managament by Hughes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What's up with all the touch fouls


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like seeing Lebron be aggressive early in this game. 

Is it just me or are the Nets getting some really ticky-tack calls early?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does it seem like Larry is super quick yet makes his drives in slow motion


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's the Larry Hughes show!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

9-8. Wooo slow down boys.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jefferson looked like he might have traveled there. Ugh Larry made a really bad pass there, too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nets swarming all over Lebron. Need some other guys to hit to open things up for him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I guess Lebron isn't going to shoot this quarter....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are an ugly team to watch. Seems like we are playing terrible yet we're still up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Stockton is acting like the Cavs are playing well and the Nets are playing horribly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice floater by Lebron...he has to work way to hard for those shots 1 on 1. 

Brown needs to run some better sets or screens to free him up in the post. He's beating like 4 people on every score


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE PASS by Z


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great pass by Z there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

A big problem with our offense is that nobody gets the ball on the run. Everyone is standing still when they receive the pass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn I about died with Larry jumping, he is so frail.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Too bad DJ is the only guy on our team who can make an entry pass.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why don't we just make Lebron the point guard? He's having so much trouble getting the ball and we have terrible entry passers. 

Plus Larry is just not doing anything but jacking up jumpers and taking bad shots. We might as well let Lebron run the show.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Too bad DJ is the only guy on our team who can make an entry pass.


I've always thought Sasha was actually an excellent entry-passer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE Post up Lebron! More of that and we're in business


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They gotta stop running that high pick and roll. Teams just trap Lebron and some loser ends up chucking a 3 from the corner.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> They gotta stop running that high pick and roll. Teams just trap Lebron and some loser ends up chucking a 3 from the corner.


Lebron is in love with that play. It's like his comfort zone since he's been running it since his rookie year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How are the Nets all the sudden beating us on the boards?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

See when Lebron is at the top of the key like that, why bring a screen man? Let him go 1 on 1 off the dribble


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

1 shot! Mike Brown might, I dunno...want to run some plays for his best offensive player?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It was good to hear Lebron talk about being more aggressive yesterday. You could really tell he meant it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is in love with that play. It's like his comfort zone since he's been running it since his rookie year



I don't think he's calling for it anymore. I think the bigs like coming up and doing it, because it gets them a shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it normal for Larry Hughes to take 7 times more shots than Lebron James? 

Isn't he supposed to be our point guard?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Is it normal for Larry Hughes to take 7 times more shots than Lebron James?
> 
> Isn't he supposed to be our point guard?


Nets are leaving him to double Lebron at all times. It's a smart strategy, since Hughes won't let a few misses keep him from chucking.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Turnovers, bricks, and poor decisions. Larry Hughes calling cards to be sure.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone remember the beginning of the season when there were cuts to the basket and our players got the ball on the run?

I remember that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This could turn out to be a frustrating game.

It was good to see Lebron not give a **** about the double team on the first play of the 2nd quarter though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looks like he's waking up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How quiet is the Nets arena? Man.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron playing a lot better with Hughes out of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How quiet is the Nets arena? Man.


Yeah they only got loud on that alley oop.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lotta empty seats.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is Gibson out there doing? Settle down Boobie


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron obviously needed to be taken out of the game there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good move by Brown taking Lebron out of the game when he's our only offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Good move by Brown taking Lebron out of the game when he's our only offense.


Yeah generally when the team is playing well, and your superstar has scored 10 straight pts, that's when you sub him out


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great pass by Sasha!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Punish Nachbar with GOoden!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yeah generally when the team is playing well, and your superstar has scored 10 straight pts, that's when you sub him out



It wasn't in the pre-game script Brown has.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes is ridiculous


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ridiculous is the nicest word I can think to describe Larry Hughes with.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> It wasn't in the pre-game script Brown has.


:rant:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Kidd with 10 REBOUNDS. Dude is amazing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Having Kidd go in for defensive rebounds is a brilliant strategy. He gets out on the break really well when he's got the ball the whole time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Kidd took over the game. Thats 2 qtr's in a row they've won the last few minutes of the quarter


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I didn't like the ending of the half. The crowd is getting hyped now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I would not have expected the complete lack of an offensive gameplan to come back to bite us like this.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mikki Moore has 14 pts. WTF


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mikki Moore might be one of the most underrated players in the NBA right now. His midrange jumpers is seriously like Rip Hamilton's.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I have not been very impressed with my team lately.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I have not been very impressed with my team lately.


Larry is the main culprit tonight. I STILL don't get how he can be so smart defensively yet so inept with shot selection.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great start to the second half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're making terrible, sloppy passes early.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Fools gold for Hughes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank God Jefferson blew all those drives. Kept us in the game..


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Fools gold still counts, I'll take it. 

RJ really could have done some damage there, thank god he couldnt finish. Instead, we're down 4.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I LOVE the fire by Sasha there. He doesn't take **** from anybody


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I LOVE the fire by Sasha there. He doesn't take **** from anybody


Completely agree.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Woot dos tres!


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

add one more to that


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Woo. Love the response from the Cavs after Sasha got decked.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Man I KNEW Lebron would heat check that 3.

Keep it rollin!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HAHA did it not look ike Lebron was reading that off a script at gun point(the Team USA ads)?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nets better watch out...Lebron is HOT


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice hustle there by Gibson getting that O rebound


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

C'mon with the touch fouls!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Four fouls on JKidd..opportunity here


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Whyyy are we leaving Moore to camp the key?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good 3rd qtr. Have a chance going into the 4th qtr, that's all you can ask for on the road


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I really think this 4th Qtr we'll see some fire from LeBron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason Kidd just makes little plays that kill you. He is damn good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow killing our offense.

Mikki Moore continues his barrage..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nets running the same play everytime down


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game is there for the taking. Take quality shots and keep up the defensive intensity!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron doesn't want to shoot FT's down the stretch...he is setting for deep jumpers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good win. Tough FT shooting down the stretch for LBJ though..worries me down the line


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LBJ adding fuel to his haters' fire tonight. When it rains it pours with him I guess.

At least we came out with the win.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

who cares Lol , being clutch is a matter of having fundamentals and getting lucky, I've played sports all my life and when you're at the plate on the line the last play down the stretch you may feel differently when you walk up there but when it comes down to it its another play. Anyhow we won so lol who cares


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Great games guys, I just wish VC could make a FT, or RJ could throw down a dunk.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

And in all god honesty guys have you ever thought about that stupid *** idea about him not driving cause he doesnt wanna shoot fts? IF HE DOESNT WANNA SHOOT FTS HE DOESNT WANNA SHOOT PERiOD! he prolly gets vince syndrome and gets tired...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think there's no evidence to support the idea that he drives less when his free throws aren't dropping. He shot terrible from the line all year, but he still got there about 9-10 times a game. 

There were a couple guys throwing up clankers tonight. Drew, Z, and Larry also all shot free throws bad. And Sasha. Andy made both of his though, so go figure.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah someone got to tell Lebron to get to the line even if he's missing. Shooting a FT is better then shooting wild jumpers and the rest of the team we can't trust. Attack the rim young man.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The final stretch of the game was very scary to watch. Besides the free throw problem, I was also nervous about Cleveland's defense at certain moments. There were several blown assignments that lead to easy Nets' baskets. I was watching this game with my father and despite being on vacation, I was getting stressed out. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score & Recap*

*Cleveland 87, New Jersey 85* *|* *Recap*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> East Rutherford, NJ -- In theory, the Cavs-Nets affair became a series when the Nets beat the Cavs in Game 3. In reality, this became a _playoff _series tonight in the third quarter when Mikki Moore dropped Sasha Pavlovic on a drive to the basket. It was a seminal moment, when the Cavs got angry and matched the Nets' intensity. It made the difference in their Game 4 victory.
> --Just after the skirmish, the Cavs made five straight jumpers. This was fate to a degree, they were bound to make some. It was more impressive with how the emotion from Sasha and LeBron James carried over to the defensive end. Over the last quarter and a half the Cavs had some great defensive possessions. They even flustered Jason Kidd at times, which is saying something because they guy seems unstoppable at times.
> --After Moore's forearm to Sasha's gut, LeBron didn't skip a beat in squaring up with Moore. Perhaps it was because it wasn't against a fellow star, but that was the first time I can remember James getting right up in another guy's face like that. He was so engaged with Moore that when Sasha got up and came over, Moore didn't even look at him. Sasha had to go around his back to get in his ear. Although when he said "I'm going to (blank) you up," he got a tech. LeBron gets cracked, from here especially, when it appears he's too passive. Not in this case and there's no denying how strongly his teammates responded.
> --Speaking of LeBron, late in the game he wasn't able to make a big hoop to finish the Nets. But overall, his effort was remarkable. He scored 24 points on just 11 recorded shots in the first three quarters. Think about that. He also two or three times got into the deep post for easy baskets, which is vital as hard as the Nets are making on him on the outside. He promised he would come back with a good game and he did.
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/2007/05/defending_and_o.html

I think BW points out correctly before the dicey final minutes that Lebron was awesome IMO: nixing being assertive vs passing and going both inside and outside


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Just send thank you letters to Vince CArter for giving you guys game 1, 2 , and 4. He didn't try enough to give you game 3. Don't worry I'm sure he'll give away game 5.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No. Didn't you hear, Vince Carter is as good as Lebron James :lol:

I love Sasha and Anderson. It's cool to have people on the team who annoy the **** out of opposing teams. I love how Sasha refuses to back down. He's been driving Carter bonkers all series.

I know no one wants to talk about it, but the way the Cavs are playing as a TEAM, in contrast to last year when it was Lebron and Andy carrying the whole load, has to bring in some title talk.

We're ugly on offense. But we're so so so good on defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No. Didn't you hear, Vince Carter is as good as Lebron James :lol:

I love Sasha and Anderson. It's cool to have people on the team who annoy the **** out of opposing teams. I love how Sasha refuses to back down. He's been driving Carter bonkers all series.

I know no one wants to talk about it, but the way the Cavs are playing as a TEAM, in contrast to last year when it was Lebron and Andy carrying the whole load, has to bring in some title talk.

We're ugly on offense. But we're so so so good on defense.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

The highlight of this series to me is still the fact that after Moore gave Sasha that hard foul, LeBron and Sasha got right back in his face and then showed some passion by opening up that huge run. AHH SO GOOD.

But I definitely agree Future, seeing them play more as a team and better D is great to watch. 

Hopefully we close out game 5 and get some rest on the Pistons. woot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I have this feeling we're going to be playing the Bulls in the next round. The Pistons are ****ing up like they did against us last year, I don't think they'll get away with it twice. It's crazy, all we needed was a defensive rebound and we would have closed them out last year!

Hopefully the Cavs learn from last year, and the Pistons this year, and do what needs to be done. It's New Jersey, and it's at home. They need to make a statement.


----------

